# Mastering Manipulation!



## Saeid (Dec 5, 2004)

Ok anyone got any guides or techniques to the art of manipulation for non-digital black and white! Be it sandwiching, solarizing, etc! 
Any tips or tricks would be greatly appreciated or even a website to see some other photographers work! 

Thnx!


----------



## terri (Dec 5, 2004)

What kind of manipulation do you have in mind for traditional B&amp;W prints?   The "alternative" stuff I do involves manipulation of various Polaroid films.       There was a thread here on solarization; someone had some good success with that technique.   

What interests you?


----------



## Saeid (Dec 6, 2004)

Well i was thinking of sandwiching... the idea attracts me! 
And maybe solarization! Or a mixture of both!


----------



## terri (Dec 6, 2004)

You should be able to run a google search on the Sabattier effect (AKA solarization) and get lots of good information.


----------



## Karalee (Dec 6, 2004)

Sandwiching is a ton of fun!


----------



## terri (Dec 6, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Sandwiching is a ton of fun!



I've never found 2 negs that would seem to work for it.   Haven't looked too hard, I suppose.


----------



## Karalee (Dec 6, 2004)

We kinda had a assignment on sandwiching in high school so we shot specifically for this idea. I had a series of photos and a friend of mine on different game boards, chess, snakes and ladders, monopoly and so forth. How I wish I still had those prints now :-?


----------



## Saeid (Dec 7, 2004)

So u just put 2 negs on top of each other and print?
Is there any cropping of the negatives?
The reason i ask is because im new to the manipulation!


----------



## oriecat (Dec 7, 2004)

Crop if you want to crop!  Just like any other pic.


----------

